# Three kinds of truths



## ambush80 (Aug 27, 2018)

In Joe Rogan's podcast #1159 he talks to Neil deGrasse Tyson.  At around the 45 minute mark they discuss truths.  The whole podcast is enjoyable.  I can't embed it because they have some poopy mouth.

I'd like to discuss Tyson's analysis of "Three Truths" if anyone is interested.


----------

